# Brixton Hill council by-election



## Jean-Luc (Jan 4, 2013)

There's a by-election in Brixton Hill following Steve Reed's elevation from Leader of the Council to MP for Croydon North, but it's on 17 January. There's a choice of 7 candidates but i wonder how many electors will turn out to vote in bleak mid-January.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 4, 2013)

only two of them even live in brixton, the careerist shites.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 4, 2013)

'Labour and co-operative party candidate'?

Well I won't be voting UKIP, Tory or Libdem.   I'll have a shufty at the others.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 4, 2013)

What a motley looking bunch, can't say I'm entirely enamoured to vote for any of them.

No BNP or Monster Raving Looney candidates?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 4, 2013)

These are the results from 2010:





			
				http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/moderngov/mgElectionAreaResults.aspx?XXR=0&ID=50&RPID=14041400 said:
			
		

> *Brixton Hill - results*​Election CandidatePartyVotes% ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/moderngov/mgElectionAreaResults.aspx?XXR=0&ID=50&RPID=14041400

I reckon Labour will probably win it, but the greens could push them very close - they appear to have been doing a lot of campaigning and they've been involved in the Save George IV stuff too. Iirc I think the green candidate Andrew Child might have posted here a few times. With a reduced turnout, the greens may only need 1200 or so votes to win it. Tough though...

Anyone know anything about the two socialist candidates? I seem to remember Daniel Lambert stood at the general election (Vauxhall perhaps?) cos I remember exchanging a few emails with him about some local issue or other.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 4, 2013)

Here's a list of the current candidates for completeness:



> The list of candidates are, in alphabetical order:
> 
> Timothy Briggs, Conservative Party
> Andrew Child, Green Party
> ...


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jan 4, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> only two of them even live in brixton, the careerist shites.


What are you? An SW2 nationalist? Although in SW4, Bedford Road and Britannia Close are within walking distance of the ward. And if you look at a map of the ward the southern part could even be said to be in Streatham (in fact the ward is in Streatham parliamentary constituency).

Anyway, Lambeth Council makes decisions which affect all who live or work in Lambeth wherever it might be.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 4, 2013)

I noticed a tweet from the UKIP candidate a week or two ago which suggested a firm grip on the important local issues:



> *UKIP Brixton Hill* ‏@*UKIPbrixtonHill*
> Bus lanes are sometimes good for buses but too many on Acre Lane and #*BrixtonHill*. Time to cut traffic congestion. VOTE UKIP JONES on Jan 17
> *Expand*


 
https://twitter.com/UKIPbrixtonHill


----------



## Winot (Jan 4, 2013)

They're missing a trick... far too many pedestrians on pavement too... surely cars could use those too...


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jan 4, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I noticed a tweet from the UKIP candidate a week or two ago which suggested a firm grip on the important local issues:
> 
> *UKIP Brixton Hill* ‏@*UKIPbrixtonHill*
> Bus lanes are sometimes good for buses but too many on Acre Lane and #*BrixtonHill*. Time to cut traffic congestion. VOTE UKIP JONES on Jan 17
> ...


Yes, it's all the fault of the EU Regulation on bus lanes.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 6, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> 'Labour and co-operative party candidate'?
> 
> .


 
The Cooperative Party is separate party but runs candidates jointly with Labour Party. So some Cllrs and MPs belong to both Labour and Coop party.



> The Co-operative Party is the political arm of the co-operative movement. We have more than 9,000 members.
> Our party was established in 1917 and has been a sister party of the Labour Party since 1927.
> We believe that people achieve more by working together than they can by working alone. We support the efforts of those who seek success through that co-operative endeavour.
> We believe that the only way to create a just and fair society is through power being spread evenly throughout society, and not arbitrarily based on wealth, class, gender or race.
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 6, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> 'Labour and co-operative party candidate'?


 
You may be pleased to know that the Coop party is keen supporter of Steve Reeds "Coop Council".




> With hundreds of local Labour & Co-operative councillors across England, Scotland and Wales, local government plays an important role in developing and implementing co-operative policies.
> The Co-operative Party has launched the Co-operative Councils Network, a group of Labour-led local authorities and Labour opposition groups that are implementing co-operative policies and ways of providing services, which give communities power and a real say over the ways they are run. Visit the Co-operative Councils website


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah. Maybe... 

I looked out the window early this afternoon and there were about 5 middle aged white men outside and I wondered if they were on some sort of walk. Then I saw one of them speak to a neighbour entering the property. He came in with him and then a leaflet came through my door. A tory leaflet.  Apparently Brixton Hill is a WAR ZONE and their answer is to reduce alcohol sales to DRUNKARDS in the early hours and make the people who sell to them and them accountable for their actions.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 6, 2013)

We've had Labour, Conservative and that Trade Union & Socialist Coalition stuff through the door so far... not very impressed with any of them.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jan 6, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Anyone know anything about the two socialist candidates? I seem to remember Daniel Lambert stood at the general election (Vauxhall perhaps?) cos I remember exchanging a few emails with him about some local issue or other.


Daniel Lambert also stood in the area covering Brixton Hill ward for the Greater London Assembly elections last May:

http://www.bigsmoke.org.uk/?p=77382

Steve Nally was the Secretary of the All Britain Anti-Poll Tax Federation and a member of the Militant Tendency at the time of the Poll Tax Riot in Central London on 30 March 1990. He became unpopular with anarchists when he denounced them for causing the violence and threatened to "name names". Mind you, I'd be upset if I tried to organise a peaceful demonstration and anarchists came along and ruined it.


----------



## Winot (Jan 6, 2013)

ajdown said:


> We've had Labour, Conservative and that Trade Union & Socialist Coalition stuff through the door so far... not very impressed with any of them.



What are you looking for in a candidate?


----------



## ajdown (Jan 6, 2013)

Not sure really - all of the parties on offer seem to represent various policies that I strongly disagree with.

Such a pity there's no "none of the above" option that forces the candidates to actually find out what the people they're planning to represent want, rather than centrally decided policies that don't work anywhere else so why should they work in Brixton.

I don't think that any of the parties on offer would really represent what I want out of life - but I probably am a minority anyway.


----------



## Winot (Jan 6, 2013)

ajdown said:


> I don't think that any of the parties on offer would really represent what I want out of life - but I probably am a minority anyway.



That's democracy...


----------



## ajdown (Jan 6, 2013)

Probably why none of the parties suit me then, as I'm not in a small enough minority for any party to be interested in doing anything for me.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 6, 2013)

What does that even mean?  Which minorities do you think they are courting then?


----------



## nagapie (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks like the Green candidate is probably the best of the bunch, considering they have an outside chance of winning and are now backing the anti-Tesco campaign.


----------



## Winot (Jan 6, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Looks like the Green candidate is probably the best of the bunch, considering they have an outside chance of winning and are now backing the anti-Tesco campaign.



The other parties are carefully wording their bumf to give the impression the Greens aren't even in the picture, which presumably means they have a chance (and will make it more likely I vote for them).


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 6, 2013)

Jean-Luc said:


> Daniel Lambert also stood in the area covering Brixton Hill ward for the Greater London Assembly elections last May:
> 
> http://www.bigsmoke.org.uk/?p=77382
> 
> Steve Nally was the Secretary of the All Britain Anti-Poll Tax Federation and a member of the Militant Tendency at the time of the Poll Tax Riot in Central London on 30 March 1990. He became unpopular with anarchists when he denounced them for causing the violence and threatened to "name names". Mind you, I'd be upset if I tried to organise a peaceful demonstration and anarchists came along and ruined it.


Is that what happened then Jean-luc?

I note that you don't declare your own interest here do you? You could at least hitch it to Mr Lambert being a U75 poster and hide it behind that.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 6, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> only two of them even live in brixton, the careerist shites.


 
Mostly Claphamites, innit?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 6, 2013)

Had a TUSC canvasser on the door, bloody weird fella. I also had a Labour guy on the door asking for the OH, I told him I'd advise her against voting Lab. He looked a bit confused at that.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 6, 2013)

Jean-Luc said:


> What are you? An SW2 nationalist? Although in SW4, Bedford Road and Britannia Close are within walking distance of the ward. And if you look at a map of the ward the southern part could even be said to be in Streatham (in fact the ward is in Streatham parliamentary constituency).
> 
> Anyway, Lambeth Council makes decisions which affect all who live or work in Lambeth wherever it might be.


 
It is, however, traditional that ward councillors live in the actual ward for which they stand, not outside it.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jan 6, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> It is, however, traditional that ward councillors live in the actual ward for which they stand, not outside it.


 
In Lambeth, it has actually been more of a tradition to have at least one "outsider"!

Of the three Labour Councillors for Brixton Hill ward elected in 2010:

*Alex Holland* used to live on Baytree Road in the ward.  Not sure exactly where he is now.
*Florence Nosegbe* was putting herself forward for nomination to national things as a member of _Dulwich & West Norwood CLP_ - Coldharbour is the only Brixton ward in D&WN - which would strongly suggest she doesn't live in Brixton Hill ward.
*Steve Reed* lives in Streatham Hill.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 6, 2013)

lang rabbie said:


> I*Florence Nosegbe* was putting herself forward for nomination to national things as a member of _Dulwich & West Norwood CLP_ - Coldharbour is the only Brixton ward in D&WN - which would strongly suggest she doesn't live in Brixton Hill ward.


 
Damn, so we can't even run her out of town.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 6, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Damn, so we can't even run her out of town.


 
She was out campaigning with Labour party pin up boy Chuka according to her Twitter


----------



## ajdown (Jan 7, 2013)

Winot said:


> The other parties are carefully wording their bumf to give the impression the Greens aren't even in the picture, which presumably means they have a chance (and will make it more likely I vote for them).


 
When the greens are even _considered_ a credible alternative to a mainstream party, you know politics is in a right mess.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jan 7, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Mostly Claphamites, innit?


Not necessarily. An SW4 address does not mean you run a 4 x 4. There are not many of these on the William Bonney Estate just over the road from part of Brixton Hill ward. In fact there are even a few streets in the ward itself with an SW4 postcode. And it's not as if there hasn't been any gentrification in Brixton Hill.

Anyway, this postcode tribalism is just plain stupid.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 7, 2013)

Jean-Luc said:


> What are you? An SW2 nationalist?


 
Brixton For The Brixtish.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 7, 2013)

Jean-Luc said:


> Anyway, this postcode tribalism is just plain stupid.


 
Bet you're in SW4.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 7, 2013)

Jean-Luc said:


> Not necessarily. An SW4 address does not mean you run a 4 x 4. There are not many of these on the William Bonney Estate just over the road from part of Brixton Hill ward. In fact there are even a few streets in the ward itself with an SW4 postcode. And it's not as if there hasn't been any gentrification in Brixton Hill.


 
So profound! 
I lived in SW4 myself for 4 years (Clapham Park estate back in the days when having the police helicopter overhead was a daily occurrence). I'm well aware of the fact that it's not all 4x4s.



> Anyway, this postcode tribalism is just plain stupid.


 
You are, of course, entitled to your opinion.

Shame that's it's a wrong-headed opinion!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 7, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> Brixton For The Brixtish.


 
Say it long, say it loud. SW2 and proud!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 7, 2013)

Labour might face some difficult questions at the hustings on Thursday if they can't guarantee the future of the Rec: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...ntary-planning-document.304512/#post-11854918


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 7, 2013)

Is Brixton Hill full of "strivers" or people whose blinds are closed in the morning?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 7, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Is Brixton Hill full of "strivers" or people whose blinds are closed in the morning?


 
And how do you class the chaps who live on Jebb Avenue?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 7, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> And how do you class the chaps who live on Jebb Avenue?


Definite strivers.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 7, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> And how do you class the chaps who live on Jebb Avenue?


 
Had to google that one. Brixton hill - I dont go up there much.  Last redoubt of traditional Council Housing up there. Along with the Barrier Block.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 7, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Had to google that one. Brixton hill - I dont go up there much.  Last redoubt of traditional Council Housing up there. Along with the Barrier Block.


 
you mean the prison?


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 7, 2013)

Message on the answering machine from the libdem candidate.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 7, 2013)

leanderman said:


> you mean the prison?


 
No the Council estate on Brixton Hill.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 7, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Message on the answering machine from the libdem candidate.


 
What did the LD say?


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 7, 2013)

um who she was and something about if I had any questions.... wasn't really listening,tbh. 

I wonder how they got my number.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jan 8, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Say it long, say it loud. SW2 and proud!


What about SW9? Is that beyond the pale too?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 8, 2013)

Jean-Luc said:


> What about SW9? Is that beyond the pale too?


 
Well beneath the salt, although not as far beneath as SE24, obviously.


----------



## Griffter (Jan 8, 2013)

ajdown said:


> When the greens are even _considered_ a credible alternative to a mainstream party, you know politics is in a right mess.


 The Greens aren't so much considered, as voted as a real party. It's the clever way that democracy works. If you want an alternative why don't you stand as an independent with some policies rather than just saying you're in the minority?


----------



## ajdown (Jan 8, 2013)

If there are enough people stupid enough to vote green then fair enough, that's democracy.  But that doesn't mean I agree with their policies.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 8, 2013)

The greens are the measuring stick of sanity next to UKIP.


----------



## Griffter (Jan 8, 2013)

ajdown said:


> If there are enough people stupid enough to vote green then fair enough, that's democracy. But that doesn't mean I agree with their policies.


It doesn't need you to say whether it's fair enough or not. You are just calling a significant section of the propulation "stupid" and a "right mess" without doing anything that you think is right. Rather than name calling why not do something?


----------



## ajdown (Jan 8, 2013)

According to the chart I found, 0.9% of the UK voted green at the 2010 election.  Not sure that's "significant" in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Griffter (Jan 8, 2013)

ajdown said:


> According to the chart I found, 0.9% of the UK voted green at the 2010 election. Not sure that's "significant" in the grand scheme of things.


God you're right - such a clever and informed argument. You understand how the British electoral system works though don't you? The percentage of the population voting for them doesn't determine everything and they have got a seat in Parliament. Still,as you say, that's hardly significant.

Keep up your whinging and name calling. Nice work.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 8, 2013)

*shrugs*  we'll find out in a couple of weeks if they've change then, won't we.


----------



## Griffter (Jan 8, 2013)

ajdown said:


> *shrugs* we'll find out in a couple of weeks if they've change then, won't we.


Nope - that needs a General Election


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 8, 2013)

ajdown said:


> According to the chart I found, 0.9% of the UK voted green at the 2010 election. Not sure that's "significant" in the grand scheme of things.


 
They've done somewhat better than that in council elections in Greater London, which is more reflective of their ability to perform in this ward by-election.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 8, 2013)

... or that people in London fall for their lies, whereas the rest of the country is more clever?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 8, 2013)

ajdown said:


> ... or that people in London fall for their lies, whereas the rest of the country is more clever?


Their strength is in brighton and Norwich. Now what?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 8, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Their strength is in brighton and Norwich. Now what?


I wouldn't bother if I was you.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 8, 2013)

Brighton and Norwich?  Says it all really doesn't it.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jan 8, 2013)

SW2 gentry please note : The LibDem candidate from SW4 lives on the William Bonney Estate. See photo here:

http://www.brixtonblog.com/brixton-hill-by-election-liz-maffei-liberal-democrats/9213


----------



## simonSW2 (Jan 8, 2013)

Liz Maffei comes across well. If only I wasn't so jaded and scarred by the Lib Dems wholesale abandonment of morality in 2010 I'd consider voting for her.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 8, 2013)

Saw this in Brixton Blog









The list of candidates, in alphabetical order, is below. Click on a name to read more about what they hope to do for Brixton Hill.

Timothy Briggs, Conservative Party
Andrew Child, Green Party
Elizabeth Jones, UKIP
Danny Lambert, The Socialist Party
Liz Maffei, Liberal Democrat s
Steve Nally, Trade Union and Socialist Coalition
Martin Tiedemann, Labour and Co-operative Party


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 9, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> Liz Maffei comes across well. If only I wasn't so jaded and scarred by the Lib Dems wholesale abandonment of morality in 2010 I'd consider voting for her.


 
Im not that interested in morality but I am not impressed by her. Here she is on Brixton Blog:




> Liz says, “Lambeth under Labour has cut funding for school crossing patrols, Brixton Library and home care services for vulnerable elderly people.


 
According to her these cuts are due to Lambeth Labour wasting money.

No its due to her party along with the Tories bringing in big cuts and passing these onto local Councils.



> Liz is passionate about reducing the gap between rich and poor people in London where she lives on a local estate.


 
She is in the LDs which with there new found friends in the Tory party are screwing the poor. Cuts by this government (HER PARTY
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) are bearing down worst on the less well off.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 9, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> She is in the LDs which with there new found friends in the Tory party are screwing the poor. Cuts by this government (HER PARTY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Poor Lib Dems: Responsibility without power.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 9, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Poor Lib Dems: Responsibility without power.


 
They have power. They are in Government. Clegg keeps insisting he supports the Coalition. 

They got power by moving to the right.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 9, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> They have power. They are in Government. Clegg keeps insisting he supports the Coalition.
> 
> They got power by moving to the right.


 
Some power. But the Tories hold the whip hand.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 9, 2013)

ajdown said:


> Brighton and Norwich? Says it all really doesn't it.


The Greens have local councillors all over the country...Reading, Dudley, Stroud...possibly Cambridge and Cardiff as well iirc. A lot of people vote for them when it looks like they have decent chance of winning.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 9, 2013)

ajdown said:


> ... or that people in London fall for their lies, whereas the rest of the country is more clever?


 
Pity you've got little grasp of their voter demographic. Hint: It isn't Londoncentric.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 9, 2013)

ajdown said:


> Brighton and Norwich? Says it all really doesn't it.


 
Such a comment says it all about you, anyway.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 9, 2013)

Jean-Luc said:


> SW2 gentry please note : The LibDem candidate from SW4 lives on the William Bonney Estate. See photo here:
> 
> http://www.brixtonblog.com/brixton-hill-by-election-liz-maffei-liberal-democrats/9213


 
not convinced.  she might just be standing there.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 9, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Saw this in Brixton Blog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ask the candidates anything i want, eh?


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 9, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> ask the candidates anything i want, eh?


 
Did u have anything in particular in mind? I am sure you could liven it up and give them a good grilling el-ahrairah

The one I rather liked was the Socialist Party candidate. Made good points without the kind of tit for tat drivel ( ie the LDs) u get from some of the other mainstream candidates. Its the system not the personalities.






> Parties promising to do things for others is not my idea of politics, so I’m not making any promises to do anything for anyone. The Socialist Party is standing to give people the chance to show they reject the capitalist system where making profits always comes first.
> Capitalism is going through one of its economic crises and the only way out for it is to restore profits by cutting the living standard of working people and their dependants.
> That’s why what our wages can buy has shrunk. It’s why benefits are being slashed. And it’s why Lambeth council has been cutting local services.
> It’s not just Lambeth. It’s councils everywhere, whichever party is in control. Politicians, local and national, are just running the system in the only way it can be. It’s the system that’s to blame, not those elected to run it. That’s why changing the politicians in charge makes no difference.
> Instead of trusting in politicians we’ve have got to change the system ourselves, to one where the places where wealth is produced are no longer run as profit-seeking businesses but owned and democratically controlled by the community and used to provide a decent life for all.


 
I have just checked and he is candidate for the "Socialist Party of Great Britain" not the Socialist Party. 

Confusing yes. SPGB is very old party. Founded 1904. See here for history



> The *Socialist Party of Great Britain* (*SPGB*), is the third largest Marxist political party in the UK[_citation needed_] and is regarded as within the impossibilist tradition. It is best known for its advocacy of using the ballot box for revolutionary purposes; opposition to reformism; and its early adoption of the theory of state capitalism to describe the Soviet Union. Detractors have been known to mockingly refer to it as_Simon Pure's Genuine Brand_ or the _Small Party of Good Boys_.[1]


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 9, 2013)

I was disappointed to be not at all impressed with him. That tells us bugger all about what he would do as a local councillor.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 9, 2013)

You confused me for a minute when you said SPGB.  I was thinking of the Young One's hamster.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 9, 2013)

that was SPG - Special Patrol Group!


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jan 9, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> not convinced. she might just be standing there.


I know that LibDems have a reputation for dishonesty in local election leaflets but they wouldn't be able to get away with something like that as all candidates are legally obliged to give their address which is published on the ballot paper and here. Check where the address she gives is.

As I've been arguing, this question of SW2 versus SW4 is just plain silly. But it seems to be a major issue in this election. I've just seen a special by-election number of "Brixton Hill News" issued by the Labour Party which says:



> "... the Tory and Lib Dems are forced to parachute in unknown candidates from outside Brixton ..."


I don't think you need a parachute to get from Britannia Close to Brixton Hill Ward. All you need do is walk to Acre Lane, turn left and walk for a minute or so until reach Kings Avenue and you're in the ward. I don't know about the Tory. As a former para he might prefer to get there by parachute. Mind you, people in glass houses shouldn't thrown stones. The Labour candidate doesn't reveal that he was a councillor in Croydon from 1998 until 2006 (and his CV suggests he is destined for greater things).

But all this is just parish pump politics. It is true, though, that under the cabinet system for councils brought in by the Labour government if you are not a member of the cabinet all you can do as a councillor is try to ensure that the rubbish in your ward is collected on time. I concede that for that it might be an advantage to live in the ward.

Fortunately there are a couple of candidates, Lambert and Nally, (or three if you count the UKIP one) who want to bring up wider issues. And for that it doesn't matter where you live.


----------



## Winot (Jan 9, 2013)

"parish pump politics"

 like it


----------



## simonSW2 (Jan 9, 2013)

I think the crux of the postcode objection is that some of these clowns would (and do) stand ANYWHERE just to get a foot in, indicating that their first priority is themselves and their career and not the local area / community they are looking to represent.

Several of these candidates will probably have to ask directions to get to the Hustings tomorrow.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jan 9, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> Several of these candidates will probably have to ask directions to get to the Hustings tomorrow.


So what? I bet you can't name the streets in Brixton Hill ward that have an SW4 postcode.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 9, 2013)

Jean-Luc said:


> The Labour candidate doesn't reveal that he was a councillor in Croydon from 1998 until 2006 (and his CV suggests he is destined for greater things).
> .


 
His Brixton Blog piece he says he used to be Cllr in Thornton Heath:




> I grew up in South London and was a councillor in Thornton Heath a few years ago, so I have experience of helping residents with difficult issues and fighting for my area.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 9, 2013)

Jean-Luc said:


> As I've been arguing, this question of SW2 versus SW4 is just plain silly. But it seems to be a major issue in this election. I've just seen a special by-election number of "Brixton Hill News" issued by the Labour Party which says:
> 
> 
> But all this is just parish pump politics. It is true, though, that under the cabinet system for councils brought in by the Labour government if you are not a member of the cabinet all you can do as a councillor is try to ensure that the rubbish in your ward is collected on time. I concede that for that it might be an advantage to live in the ward.
> ...


 
I think underlying the issue of postcodes is the way candidates are chosen by the mainstream parties for there reliability to the party.

In Coldharbour ward (my ward) Cllrs do not campaign on issues like the Rec and market car park which might lead them into conflict with the party leadership. Despite Coldharbour ward being where the Rec and market are.

This is why I have found that the old school Tory Cllrs are often better than Labour loyalists at raising issues. In Lambeth the Tories will always be in opposition. I have found they are more independant minded.

Whilst the Labour lot have a Cabinet the Cllrs outside it are kept on a tight rein.

This is part of the reason people get so turned off by politics. Any debate that goes on is internal.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 9, 2013)

Anyone seeking office should be disqualified for seeking office.

And then draw lots, like jury service.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jan 9, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> His Brixton Blog piece he says he used to be Cllr in Thornton Heath:


Fair enough. I take that back then, but he doesn't mention it in his leaflet which says things like "Martin lives right here in Brixton Hill" and "Martin will always put Brixton first" and



> Apparently the Tory candidate lives in leafy Clapham Common - how can he represent local people if he doesn't even live here? The Lib Dem candidate doesn't live in Brixton either.


Of course he doesn't mention that the Green candidate does.
He also pledges:



> I will always put local people first.


From what you say about how the Labour caucus operates this could turn out to be a hostage to fortune, just another politician's promise.


Gramsci said:


> In Coldharbour ward (my ward)


What, SW9 ! How can you presume to comment on what goes on in SW2?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2013)

Jean-Luc said:


> What, SW9 ! How can you presume to comment on what goes on in SW2?


oh dear oh dear


----------



## simonSW2 (Jan 10, 2013)

Jean-Luc said:


> So what? I bet you can't name the streets in Brixton Hill ward that have an SW4 postcode.


You're right, despite living in Brixton Hill for 10+ years, I can't rattle off street by street numerical codes.Thankfully.
Postcodes are not the point, but a basic familiarity and genuine concern for Brixton Hill are essential requirements for a candidate in my opinion.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 10, 2013)

Jean-Luc said:


> From what you say about how the Labour caucus operates this could turn out to be a hostage to fortune, just another politician's promise.
> What, SW9 ! How can you presume to comment on what goes on in SW2?


 
I do not know how much it will change with the departure of Steve Reed and the new leader Lib Peck. Who at least seems not to be so much of a New Labour clone.


----------



## fortyplus (Jan 10, 2013)

I live in Ferndale Ward in SW2 so have no say in this election. Unfortunately we are stuck with Sally Prentice who was Steve Reed's partner as Tesco's cheerleader in chief. 

Unfortunately in politics at any level and any party, loyalty is worth more than principle. If the LibDem candidate had any principles she'd have torn up her party card when her leader acquiesced in any one of the Condems' betrayals. But then again so should most Labour members under Blair.  You don't get promoted by sticking up for your principles, you get promoted for sticking up for your Dear Leader even when they are wrong. I don't think Labour deserve to win this election yet, they'll take a while to erase the stain of Steve Reed. If I had a vote I'd vote Green.

I know Alex Holland, one of the sitting Labour councillors in Brixton Hill; despite the fact that with his Barbour and his flat hat he looks and sounds like a  cuntry Tory he has been very helpful (as a councillor) to friends of mine and takes a strong interest in local matters and the market. So not all Labour councillors are utter shitbags all the time.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 10, 2013)

Jean-Luc said:


> .
> What, SW9 ! How can you presume to comment on what goes on in SW2?


 
I find the SW9 vs SW2 funny at first ( it recurs every know and then) but getting a bit tedious now.

I find it frustrating that there are so few Cllrs who are not part of the centre ground party machine.

The vindicative and plain nasty way Labour Cllr Kingsley Abrams was treated under Steve Reeds regime makes me understand why New Labour is not open to debate. 

Cllr Abrams opposed cuts. You can agree or not with him. That does not mean he should face trumped up disciplinary charges. This is something u would expect from Stalinists.

This kind of thing puts me off supporting the Labour party in any way. 




> The ‘Lambeth Community and Faith Group notes with concern the decision of the Labour Group to initiate further disciplinary actions against councillor Kingsley Abrams,’ outlined one organisation that signed the petition. ‘Since his election to Lambeth Council in 2006, Kingsley has been an outstanding representative for Vassal and the people of Lambeth.
> Kingsley’s only crime is that he continues with the support of local people to oppose cuts in jobs and services in Lambeth Council. We call on Lambeth Group to call off this bogus disciplinary procedure and readmit Kingsley into the Labour Group.


 
He still is down on Lambeth website as "Independent Labour"

Appalling and disgusting of the Labour party to do this to a loyal member of it.


----------



## Winot (Jan 11, 2013)

Anyone manage to go to the hustings last night?  I couldn't but followed reports on Twitter.  Apparently the Green candidate said "I'll save George IV pub from Tesco" (h/t Brixton Blog) which is a bit naive of him if true (other stuff he said sounded more sensible).


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes, I was there. It was a good meeting. There were 70-80 people, including local MP Chuka Umanna. The Green candidate said that the Green Party Leader, Natalie Bennett, had visited the ward to back his campaign to re-open the George IV as a community pub and centre. A Party Leader and an MP, just for a council by-election! A video of the 7 candidates speaking on unemployment can be found here.

Incidentally, the accompanying photo is of the former landlord of the George IV explaining that the pub had to close because it wasn't making a profit and that it could be sold for a community pub if the same amount of money could be raised as Tesco were prepared to pay. I can see why you think the Green candidate was being a bit naive.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jan 15, 2013)

Winot said:


> Anyone manage to go to the hustings last night? I couldn't but followed reports on Twitter.


There's now a report of the meeting on the Brixtonlog here.

Voting takes place on Thursday.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 15, 2013)

The Greens have been campaigning hard on this. There was a bit of a fight on Twitter over the weekend, with the Labour canvassers being accused of calling the Greens "right wing nut-jobs" !! Labour are obviously worried. If the turnout is not high, I think the Greens could be in with a real chance...


----------



## fjydj (Jan 15, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The Greens have been campaigning hard on this. There was a bit of a fight on Twitter over the weekend, with the Labour canvassers being accused of calling the Greens "right wing nut-jobs" !! Labour are obviously worried. If the turnout is not high, I think the Greens could be in with a real chance...



Are they campaigning anywhere other than twitter?... Haven't had a single leaflet from the greens on Sudbourne road, but had multiple ones from lib dems, labour and socialists, never seen anything like it for a local election, we're getting more leaflets than any election before... Will probably vote for the greens purely on transport issue. Labour can't be trusted and have no interest in actually providing 20mph local street speed limits.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 15, 2013)

fjydj said:


> Are they campaigning anywhere other than twitter?... Haven't had a single leaflet from the greens on Sudbourne road, but had multiple ones from lib dems, labour and socialists...


Not sure really. I've noticed that all the parties seem to have been out canvassing over the past few weekends. Perhaps Sudbourne Road is a green stronghold....or maybe they'll blitz your street this week!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2013)

fjydj said:


> Are they campaigning anywhere other than twitter?... Haven't had a single leaflet from the greens on Sudbourne road, but had multiple ones from lib dems, labour and socialists, never seen anything like it for a local election, we're getting more leaflets than any election before... Will probably vote for the greens purely on transport issue. Labour can't be trusted and have no interest in actually providing 20mph local street speed limits.


 
Same as.  Two separate people even turned up at the door in the weekend.

We have NEVER EVER had anyone actually physically turn up, only leaflets


----------



## TruXta (Jan 15, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Same as. Two separate people even turned up at the door in the weekend.
> 
> We have NEVER EVER had anyone actually physically turn up, only leaflets


We've had lots of flyers too, and at least 3 people on the door while I've been home (TUSC, Labour and LD I think).


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 15, 2013)

In relation to the spat about where candidates live, here's one of the Labour leaflets:







Labour havent had a councillor living in the ward since 2010!


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 15, 2013)

I can't see that.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 15, 2013)

I can.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 15, 2013)

me too.  i haven;t had any literature through the post.


----------



## JTG (Jan 15, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The Greens have local councillors all over the country...Reading, Dudley, Stroud...possibly Cambridge and Cardiff as well iirc. A lot of people vote for them when it looks like they have decent chance of winning.


Two in Bristol. They're quite widespread really.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 15, 2013)

Be glad when it's all over, fed up with getting all this crap through the door about it.  Particularly depressing when most candidates seem to spend a lot of time telling you why not to vote for someone else rather than to vote for them.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 15, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The Greens have been campaigning hard on this. There was a bit of a fight on Twitter over the weekend, with the Labour canvassers being accused of calling the Greens "*right wing nut-jobs"* !! Labour are obviously worried. If the turnout is not high, I think the Greens could be in with a real chance...


 
How did the Labour canvassers come to the conclusion that the Greens were "right wing"?

(my highlight)


----------



## oryx (Jan 15, 2013)

JTG said:


> Two in Bristol. They're quite widespread really.


 
& Darren Johnson in Lewisham.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jan 16, 2013)

Prediction of the result of  the vote tomorrow (Thursday) here.

No idea on what it's based but it will be interesting to see how accurate it turns out to be.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 16, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> How did the Labour canvassers come to the conclusion that the Greens were "right wing"?
> 
> (my highlight)


No idea! That's what's funny about it. I've been picking through Twitter to find the source, but no luck yet (what an exciting day for me!)

E2A: It was said to a resident in Holmewood Gardens - someone who had been complaining about "over-leafletting" by Labour and the Lib Dems. The Lab candidate denied all knowledge. And the phrase was apparently "right wing lunatics" not "right wing nut-jobs" - my bad!

I guess Lab are under pressure and hoped they could scare people out of voting for the greens.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 16, 2013)

Jean-Luc said:


> Prediction of the result of the vote tomorrow (Thursday) here.
> 
> No idea on what it's based but it will be interesting to see how accurate it turns out to be.


 
"Pathetic bourgeois revisionist backsliders. Doesn't mention anything about the leadership of a vanguard party or the establishment of the dictatorship of the proletariat. "

What does that even mean in English?


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 16, 2013)

Just read and watched the hustings blog. 

Briggs -  He's tory. Nuff said. In his leaflet that I got it started well saying something about him doing something to represent tenants against landlords but went down hill from there and he's tory.  ''it's a war zone'' 

Elizabeth Jones - UKIP woman -  ''foreign lorries''. 

Tiederman - Labour. Predicted winner apparently.  Labour tends to win national elections in this ward. I guess local ones are the same.  Not much to say about him. ''to resist the worst''.  Seems ok personally. 

Lisa Maffei - Libdem and nothing to persuade me she should be forgiven for it.  e2a: just read her thing in BB. Seems ok personally. Still Libdem. ''Labour blah blah''

Andrew Child - Green - anti-tesco, pro cressingham gardens. apparently helped start the George IV campaign. Seems ok. ''broke my elbow''

Danny Lambert - Socialist party.  Well I agree with him but what is he going to do as a lambeth councillor?  He doesn't say.  Or if he did I missed it. Unless someone can persuade me that this platform will lead to great influence and revolution I'm not so sure. ''change the system''

Steve Nally - TUSC - I like him. I'd like to see where the TUSC is going. ''better to break the law than the poor''. 

Realistically I'd think Green has the only chance for it not to be a Labour victory. My approach to elections is 'Labour doesn't need my vote where I live and unless the tories might win I don't need them'. 

If they were to ask me what I want from Lambeth council I'd say building council (not 'social') housing and resisting cuts even if it means putting up my* council tax. And not bending (us all) over for private 'investors' in lambeth. 

*not just mine.  I can't take up that much slack on my own.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 16, 2013)

ajdown said:


> "Pathetic bourgeois revisionist backsliders. Doesn't mention anything about the leadership of a vanguard party or the establishment of the dictatorship of the proletariat. "
> 
> What does that even mean in English?


It's a bit of a pisstake....of the language sometimes used by revolutionary socialists. The writer is saying the socialist candidate is not being revolutionary or socialist enough!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 17, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> In relation to the spat about where candidates live, here's one of the Labour leaflets:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Of course the last time there was a by-election because of the Tulse Hill Situation, Labour put up a candidate that lives in Clapham. Didn't seem to matter then.


----------



## Winot (Jan 17, 2013)

Blimey the libdems are really going for on the election bumf.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 17, 2013)

Innit. Letter last night and this morning, both personalised.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jan 17, 2013)

Winot said:


> Blimey the libdems are really going for on the election bumf.


It's that they are in a two-horse race with the Tories to avoid finishing fourth.


----------



## Winot (Jan 17, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Innit. Letter last night and this morning, both personalised.



I thought the 'hand-written' letter was a clever touch, in a 'I'm not a glitzy politician with a large marketing budget I'm a real person' kind of way. She should have put some grocers apostrophe's in to seal the deal.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 17, 2013)

A saw a green party activist tweet this morning that she was "on polling station duty" today. Is it normal to allow party activists to run the polling station? 

(I guess she might work for the council as well....)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 17, 2013)

Anyone know how many polling stations there are? One polling official saying only 20 people have turned up so far!


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jan 17, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> A saw a green party activist tweet this morning that she was "on polling station duty" today. Is it normal to allow party activists to run the polling station?
> 
> (I guess she might work for the council as well....)


Yes, it is legal and they're called "polling agents" but as this wikipedia entry mentions they often overstep the mark (though in Northern Ireland it's different, where the parties tell their supporters to "vote early and vote often"). In fact, they are basically there, as far as the parties that appoint them are concerned, to try and discover who has and who has not voted so that other party workers can contact those of their supporters who haven't. They ask for your polling card when you leave the polling station but you don't have to give it to them, but people don't realise this. I always tell them to mind their own business.


----------



## Winot (Jan 17, 2013)

There was a Green Party person at Sudbourne polling station this morning doing exactly that, sitting amicably next to a Labour person I think. 

I don't mind handing over the polling card - saves recycling it. 

The polling station was reasonably busy when I was there (8.30am).


----------



## ajdown (Jan 17, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Anyone know how many polling stations there are? One polling official saying only 20 people have turned up so far!


 
I guess a lot of people are at work - certainly we are left home to travel before 7am when the stations opened, so we'll do it on the way home tonight.

I hope our ticks make a difference.


----------



## Winot (Jan 17, 2013)

ajdown said:


> I hope our ticks make a difference.



Crosses!

/pedant


----------



## lang rabbie (Jan 17, 2013)

Rule 47 Schedule 2 Local Elections (Principal Areas) (England and Wales) Rules 2006. said:
			
		

> (3) A ballot paper on which the vote is marked –
> (a) elsewhere than in the proper place, or
> (b) otherwise than by means of a cross, or
> (c) by more than one mark,
> ...


[/uberpedant]


----------



## ajdown (Jan 17, 2013)

ok a cross it is... now do they mean an X or a proper Christian cross?


----------



## lang rabbie (Jan 17, 2013)

*☒*


----------



## ajdown (Jan 17, 2013)

Right, thats our democratic duty done for another year.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 17, 2013)

Winot said:


> There was a Green Party person at Sudbourne polling station this morning doing exactly that, sitting amicably next to a Labour person I think.
> 
> I don't mind handing over the polling card - saves recycling it.
> 
> The polling station was reasonably busy when I was there (8.30am).


 
Annoyed they had to shut the school though. Did Corpus Christi and King's Avenue stay open?


----------



## Winot (Jan 17, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Annoyed they had to shut the school though. Did Corpus Christi and King's Avenue stay open?



Yep


----------



## leanderman (Jan 17, 2013)

Winot said:


> Yep


 
Quelle surprise! 

You shouldn't give 350 kids a day off school just for a council by-election


----------



## Winot (Jan 17, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Quelle surprise!
> 
> You shouldn't give 350 kids a day off school just for a council by-election



Tend to agree. Wasn't like that when I were a lad etc. 

KA isn't in the ward of course. Corpus presumably believes it answers to a higher power.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 17, 2013)

ajdown said:


> ok a cross it is... now do they mean an X or a proper Christian cross?


 
A fine nationalist saltire for me every time.

e2a:  polling station people said it had been a trickle all day.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jan 17, 2013)

I didn't see a single person going into Sudbourne mid-afternoon, which made me think there has to be a way of accommodating normal operation of the school and a polling station, given that most people vote before 8.30am or after 6.00pm.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 18, 2013)

I am going to take up this issue with the returning officer, who seems to be called Derrick Andersen.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jan 18, 2013)

Official result:


----------



## fjydj (Jan 18, 2013)

lang rabbie said:


> I didn't see a single person going into Sudbourne mid-afternoon, which made me think there has to be a way of accommodating normal operation of the school and a polling station, given that most people vote before 8.30am or after 6.00pm.


 
I went in at about midday and there were 3 other people voting! maybe an early lunchtime rush, i was surprised… and Greens 2nd without delivering any leaflets !!


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh well.  Not a big surprise. 

Libdems win the prize for pestering me the most.  I had at least 4 bits of paper and a message on my answering machine.   Didn't read any of them.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 18, 2013)

Disappointing but expected result, but at least the greens were kept out of the way.

Pathetic turnout though.


----------



## Winot (Jan 18, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I am going to take up this issue with the returning officer, who seems to be called Derrick Andersen.



Just dump the kids on him next time.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jan 18, 2013)

ajdown said:


> Disappointing but expected result, but at least the greens were kept out of the way.
> 
> Pathetic turnout though.


 Why's it disappointing?


----------



## ajdown (Jan 18, 2013)

ChrisSouth said:


> Why's it disappointing?


 
Same incompetence, different face.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jan 18, 2013)

lang rabbie said:


> Official result:
> 
> View attachment 27661


This is the sort of vote Labour used to get in the South Wales mining valleys, with nearly all the other candidates losing their deposits (in those days it was lost of you got less than 12.5% of the votes). It also shows that xenophobic parties don't get anywhere in an area like this.


----------



## BJM2012 (Jan 18, 2013)

There's probably also an element that Labour hit the doorsteps very hard. On Sunday afternoon, nursing a hangover, I was disturbed three times in two hours by different teams of canvassers. Told the last lot to fuck off. Conversely, hardly heard from anyone else. Just wonder how much was spent on campaign literatures. Probably half a rainforest in paper too. Gah.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 18, 2013)

The Greens must be disappointed not to have done better than that - I thought it could have been much closer.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 18, 2013)

A friend on Brixton Hill said she was canvassed 5 times in one day by labour. But nothing from the Greens so she wasn't even aware they were in the running.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 18, 2013)

nagapie said:


> A friend on Brixton Hill said she was canvassed 5 times in one day by labour. But nothing from the Greens so she wasn't even aware they were in the running.


 
Someone I kinda know off Twitter who's involved with the Greens contacted me to say they aren't disappointed by the result. They are happy to have come second. Labour apparently had a team of up to 150 people  out at the weekends canvassing - the Greens can't really compete with those resources. Fair comment I thought. This is prob why nagapie's friend got canvassed 5 times in one day!


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 18, 2013)

I didn't have any labour near me other than a couple of leaflets.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 18, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> I didn't have any labour near me other than a couple of leaflets.


 
Flats are harder to get to than houses.


----------



## LukeHD (Jan 18, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Someone I kinda know off Twitter who's involved with the Greens contacted me to say they aren't disappointed by the result. They are happy to have come second. Labour apparently had a team of up to 150 people  out at the weekends canvassing - the Greens can't really compete with those resources. Fair comment I thought. This is prob why nagapie's friend got canvassed 5 times in one day!


 
Greens don't have anywhere near the resources Labour threw at it - costs a couple of hundred quid just to get a single set of leaflets round the ward - so second place is a good basis for next time round (should say I'm a GP member).

Not exactly disappointed to see the LD/Con vote collapse so spectacularly, and obviously it might be different for a full election, but given that in the few Lambeth wards that Labour don't already control, they are not far behind, this result suggests that they could take every seat on the council in 2014. I don't think that would be tremendous.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 18, 2013)

LukeHD said:


> ...given that in the few Lambeth wards that Labour don't already control, they are not far behind, this result suggests that they could take every seat on the council in 2014. I don't think that would be tremendous.


That's a very depressing thought. Mind you, Lambeth Labour are currently having a really good go at pissing off a lot of residents...

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/so-this-is-what-cooperative-council-means.305068/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 18, 2013)

nagapie said:


> A friend on Brixton Hill said she was canvassed 5 times in one day by labour. But nothing from the Greens so she wasn't even aware they were in the running.


 
Had Labour bumph shoved through door yesterday, Labour guy knocking at door at 9.00pm and a phone call half hour later (Labour again)


----------

